# First on this site?



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2018)

Might be the first pic of this wood ever posted here...dunno

Any guesses?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2018)

Moved it so folks could reply. Don't know but it looks like pretty stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m guessing pear. But it’s big for a pear tree.


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2018)

Not pear. Not a fruit tree. These are 12" slabs with about 6" of sapwood removed from each side. Actually probably considered "smaller" for this species.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

From Florida?


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2018)

Generally the southern half.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

Does it rhyme with “mahogany?”


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2018)

Nope


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hmmm I'd have to dig for thread but it looks a lot like some stuff I got from S Florida and cant remember name.


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2018)

Uh oh...someone may be on to it

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

Poinciana?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2018)

sissoo?


----------



## petek (May 5, 2018)

looks almost like Cypress in a way.


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2018)

Monkey pod?


----------



## FLQuacker (May 5, 2018)

Gaunacaste


----------



## FLQuacker (May 7, 2018)

Some pieces with 2 coats of polycrylic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wood128 (May 7, 2018)

Royal Poinciana


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2018)

wood128 said:


> Royal Poinciana


 
Royal Poinciana = _Delonix regia_

It does have a similar gain Joe. I've only ever seen white wood from 'Royal Poinciana'

Gaunacaste = _Enterolobium cyclocarpum_


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> Some pieces with 2 coats of polycrylic
> 
> View attachment 146883



Nice Wayne, I only have a figured sample in my collection. I would love to purchase a straight grained piece with both sapwood and heartwood some day.


----------



## FLQuacker (May 12, 2018)

Pm'd


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2018)

One of these days, when I get caught up, I'm going to have to make a trip over there visit Wayne and see what he can teach me about turning Turkey Calls!! 

I didn't realize you were that close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2018)

petek said:


> looks almost like Cypress in a way.


??? the cypress species are softwoods and it very clear that this wood has pores so I'm not seeing the resemblance to cypress.


----------

